# Is there a place to sell custom built PCs?



## WeApOn

Thinking about possibly building a new PC, and I don't want to ditch the one I have to never be used again.

Is there a place that people sell their custom built PCs? eBay is my first thought, but not sure if there is a better place.

Thanks!


----------



## tremmor

craigslist. I buy tools etc. they will find someone local then i can drive and check it out.
If i like it then I will buy it. Bought a table saw i like with attachments. put in car and drove away. 
http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites/


----------



## jamesd1981

where are you from weapon, best sites depend on your location.


----------



## WeApOn

USA East Coast.


----------



## jamesd1981

Not to familiar with selling sites in the u.s., but as recommended above a lot of people over there use craiglist also if you have any small local sites or free papers etc.

Ebay is ok but generally not worth it, people are looking for cheap stuff on ebay then with a desktop the postage would be expensive and then on top of all that you would have ebay fees, i generally only sell smallish items on ebay and never anything worth more than £100


----------



## tremmor

I used craigslist many times. I can put in a radius. (5 mi for example.). Go see it. how to use it, show me it works or negotiate the price and take it home.
time and place for it.


----------



## Toast

Craigslist, like others have mentioned, works quite well. Although, I'd really recommend splitting up the parts and selling them online. The chances of selling the entire unit are slimmer than the chances of being able to sell most (if not all) of the parts over time.


----------



## martinhersey

*where to sell?*

I find Craigslist very helpful, although you can't sell a computer for more than $400.00 there. I have built and sold some computers on Craigslist. The customers are always local.  I had to sell them below cost, but it was fun to do. You can sell parts easily there too.


----------



## tremmor

You can make money with Ebay. My wife has sold about 4500 items. Uses the cell phone at a garage sell and see what its worth and how many are buying it. Found some stupid item for $5.00. sold it for something like $150.00.


----------



## Rit

Craigslist would be your best bet cause 1.) You don't have to pack and ship the bugger. and 2.) You would loose ~10% to ebay and then ~3% to paypal.


----------



## swchoi89

Yea, just use Craigslist... here in Canada, I use Kijiji which is just like Craigslist.

I recently sold my computer (last week) through Kijiji. Just be careful to not fall into any tricks into scam and such. Always invite them to a place where it is acccessible to both parties, lots of people (like infront of a coffee shop or something), etc etc..

I tend not to part out individual components because it's such a hassle...


----------

